# Hurra: DDoS-Angriffe können jetzt getauft werden



## sascha (11 Januar 2006)

_*Hurra: DDoS-Angriffe können jetzt getauft werden*

Zum zweiten Mal innerhalb weniger Tage sind Computerbetrug.de und  Dialerschutz.de heute Ziel eines DDoS-Angriffs geworden. Stürmische Zeiten für Verbraucherschutz-Seiten also – und Grund genug für eine besondere Aktion: Ab sofort können die Angriffe auf uns getauft werden. 

Verteilte Attacken, die Server lahm legen, und kritische Stimmen mundtot machen sollen, scheinen sich immer mehr zur Mode zu entwickeln. Dennoch fühlen wir uns ganz besonders geehrt, dass ein Unbekannter es heute schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb weniger Tage auf uns abgesehen hatte. Zwischen 13 und 20 Uhr erreichte uns ein Syn-Flood, der zeitweise bis zu 15 Mbit/s Traffic verursachte. Die Attacke war damit rund dreimal "stärker" als derjenige, der uns über die Jahreswende aus der Bahn werfen sollte. Der Angriff konnte allerdings abgewehrt werden. Für Besucher bedeutete der massive Angriff deshalb nur, dass die Seiten teilweise mit einer gewissen Verzögerung aufgebaut wurden. 

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass wir die Angriffe ganz allein für uns behalten wollen – im Gegenteil: Ab sofort bieten wir Ihnen die Möglichkeit, zumindest zeitweise einen DDoS Ihr Eigen zu nennen. Ohne kriminelle Energie. Ohne Suche nach passenden Bot-Netzen. Und vor allem ohne Gefahr, wegen Datenveränderung oder anderer böser Vorwürfe verfolgt zu werden. Wie? Ganz einfach: Sie können die Angriffe auf uns künftig taufen. 

Als verdiente Forenmitglieder dürfen Sie einem der nächsten DDoS auf uns einen Namen nach Wahl geben. Voraussetzung ist, dass dieser Name in die alphabetische Reihenfolge passt. So haben die ersten beiden Angriffe des neuen Jahres bereits Namen bekommen: Über Neujahr beschäftigte uns „Arnold“, die heutige Attacke wurde von einem freundlichen Spender - unserem Mitglied Katzenhai - der Name „Bine“ verliehen. Der nächste Angriff könnte also Charly, Christina oder auch Claus heißen – ganz wie Sie wünschen. 

Die Teilnahmebedingungen sind ganz einfach: Sie schreiben uns (PN),  welchen Namen Sie gerne hätten. Schon sind Sie mit dabei, und auch Vorbestellungen auf bestimmte Namen werde gerne entgegengenommen. Das erstbietende Mitglied für einen bestimmten Buchstaben kann den Angriff taufen - das optimale Geschenk für Freund und Feind, für Verwandte, Kollegen, Affiliates, zu Ostern, oder auch für das Patenkind. Verweisen Sie ihn/sie künftig einfach auf unsere Seiten und erzählen Sie stolz, wie uns „Fritz“, „Gisela“ oder „Willibald“ beschossen haben. Und wenn ein Taufpate dazu in Form einer kleinen Spende auch noch einen Teil der Traffic-Kosten übernehmen will - umso lieber.

Achtung: Unser lustiges "DDoS-Benenning" ist natürlich unverbindlich. Wir können leider keine Garantie dafür abgeben, dass uns „Ihr“ Angriff wirklich lahm legt, gleich mehrere Tage andauert, so stark ist wie die bisherigen ist, oder zumindest hohe Traffic-Kosten verursacht. Da müssen wir uns ganz darauf verlassen, dass sich die unbekannten Angreifer ins Zeug legen - und weiterhin so viele User ihre PCs ungeschützt lassen, damit sie als Drohnen missbraucht werden können. Nur eines können wir so gut wie versichern: Der nächste DDoS auf uns kommt bestimmt. 

Die Übersicht der bisherigen DDos-Angriffe und Ihrer Namen ist hier nachzulesen._


----------

